# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kännykkälippu Oulun tapaan

## killerpop

http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?j=530274
http://www.itviikko.fi/uutiset/uutis...&UutisID=71697
http://www.digitoday.fi/showPage.php...&news_id=51208

----------


## LHB

Tuskinpa tuosta tulee mitään hittiä. Aika vaikealta vaikuttaa, kun on rajallisesti puhelimia jotka tuohon hommaan käy. Koskilinjat pistää rahaa "hukkaan". Kehittäisivät joskus linjojakin...

Saattaahan tuo systeemi joskus tulevaisuudessa toimiakkin   :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Tuskinpa tuosta tulee mitään hittiä. Aika vaikealta vaikuttaa, kun on rajallisesti puhelimia jotka tuohon hommaan käy. Koskilinjat pistää rahaa "hukkaan".


Kysehän on vasta prototyypistä. Laskun maksavat todennäköisesti Buscom ja Nokia.

Yleisemmin vastaavan tekniikan yhdistämistä kännyköihin edistää NFC Forum. Korkeimman tason jäseniä ovat mm. Nokia, Microsoft, Samsung, Sony, Visa, Mastercard, Motorola, Philips, NEC ja Texas Instruments. Minusta voi hyvällä syyllä olettaa, että sovelluksista tulee hyvinkin suuria hittejä muutaman vuoden kuluessa.

Japanissa kännyköillä maksaminen alkaa olla jo vakiintunut käytäntö niin joukkoliikenteessä kuin kaupoissakin. Nopeaan kehitykseen on varmasti vaikuttanut paitsi japanilaisten yleinen teknologiainnostus myös luottokorttien olematon käyttö Japanissa. Euroopassa edetään hieman rauhallisemmin, mutta samalla saadaan yhtenäinen standardi. Japanissa teknologiaa hallitsevat Docomo ja Sony.

----------


## LHB

No jostainhan se kokeilu on aloitettava. 
Luulisi, että PK-seudulla kokeilu olisi järkevämpää tehdä. (Enemmän matkustajia)

Niin ja täytyyhän Oulun pitää kiinni tegnologia kaupungista   :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

Toisaalta juuri suuret matkustajamäärät, ja toisaalta joukkoliikenteen monipuolisuus (bussi, juna, ratikka, metro, lautta) aiheuttavat sen ettei pääkaupunkiseudulla kannata käyttää yhtäaikaa hirveän montaa erilaista tekniikkaa. 

Lisäksi on jo nyt monta erilaista lipputyyppiä (sisäiset ja seutuliput, arvo-, kausi-, kännykkä-, kerta- ja ratikkaliput. Parempi ensin kokeilla sellaisella alueella, jossa lippujärjestelmä on mahdollisimman yksinkertainen. Sitten jos järjestelmä toimii, se voidaan siirtää suurempaan kaupunkiin.

Toinen asiaan vaikuttava juttu on tietenkin se, että Buscom taitaa olla alunperin oululainen?

----------


## LHB

> Toinen asiaan vaikuttava juttu on tietenkin se, että Buscom taitaa olla alunperin oululainen?


Onhan se nykyäänkin Oululainen.

Aika näyttää miten homma toimii...

----------

